# ATI 4870 warum so günstig?



## Fraggerbee (26. Juli 2008)

Seit einer weile seh ich in allen Läden die ATI 4870 und denke mir,dass sie für so wenig Geld doch nicht so viel leistet.GDDR5@3,6Ghz und ich habe von 800 Stream-Prozessoren gehört und es klingt nach verdammt viel Leistung.
Meine Fragen gehen ganz besonders an die jenigen die diese Karte nutzen:

Gibt es Probleme bei dieser Karte wenn da soviel Leistung drin steckt?
Und wenn nicht wieso sollte diese Karte dann so billig sein?


Und noch etwas gibt es bestimmte vorraussetzungen die man einhalten sollte damit diese Karte auch so Funktioniert wie sie soll?


----------



## Flex (26. Juli 2008)

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2008/test_ati_radeon_hd_4850_cf_hd_4870/

Alles was du wissen möchtest


----------



## Fraggerbee (26. Juli 2008)

Aha,danke für den etwas zugenauen einblick.
Jetzt weis ich immerhin mehr über Grafikkarten als mir eigentlich lieb ist.
Aber ich glaube wenn ich mir meinen 2.PC baue,dann aber immernoch mit GForce.


----------

